# AutoSpies grabs the first REAL life photos of BMW's iPad Integration



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks to Agent00R from AutoSpies for the tip. Check out AutoSpies pcitures from the Paris Auto showing how BMW strapped an Apple iPad to the back of the headrests

When Agent001 questioned merely months ago about which automaker would be the first to take advantage of the iPad, most scoffed at the thought of using an iPad in a car.

But someone at BMW must have picked up on this because now we're seeing, at the 2010 Paris Motor Show, BMW integrating iPad usage for rear passengers.

It looks like you can forget about those clunky, ill-fitting headrests with monitors for now!

Cool little details you can see in these photographs: the ability to rotate the iPad to your desire and the power cord, which appears to run into the seat.

Nifty work, BMW!

Read the story on AutoSpies.com for all the pictures - http://autospies.com/news/PARIS-MOTOR-SHOW-FIRST-REAL-LIFE-Photos-Of-BMW-s-iPad-Integration-58026/


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

But you have to get into the back to use it.:dunno:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

late to the party:

http://gripdaddymounts.com/

80 clams, done


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, they have seat back nets!


----------

